# Asta fantacalcio: Portieri



## Livestrong (20 Agosto 2013)

Status offerte:


Bizzarri 1, terminata. Vincitore: Jaqen
Carrizo 1, terminata. Vincitore: Jaqen
Marchetti 17, terminata. Vincitore: iceman.
Abbiati 19, terminata. Vincitore: Superdinho89
Buffon 40, terminata. Vincitore: Darren Marshall
Handanovic 16, terminata. Vincitore: Jaqen
Reina 22, terminata. Vincitore: Splendidi Incisivi
Brkic 4, terminata. Vincitore: Superdinho80
Rafael (Napoli) 6, terminata. Vincitore: Splendidi Incisivi
Agazzi 2, terminata. Vincitore: Ale
Andujar 7, terminato. Vincitore: Livestrong
Consigli 7, terminato. Vincitore: MrPeppez
Bardi 3, terminato. Vincitore: Ale
Storari 1, terminato. Vincitore: Darren Marshall
De Sanctis 16, terminato. Vincitore: gabuz/tequilad
Neto 3, terminato. Vincitore: gabuz/tequilad
Mirante 9, terminato. Vincitore: Livestrong 
Amelia 3, terminato. Vincitore: iceman.
Curci 4, terminato. Vincitore: Ale
Puggioni 5, terminato. Vincitore: iceman.
Perin 3, terminato. Vincitore: MrPeppez
Kelava 3, terminato. Vincitore: Darren Marshall
Colombo 1, terminato. Vincitore: Splendidi Incisivi
Frison 1, terminato. Vincitore: Livestrong
Rafael (Verona) 1, terminato. Vincitore: Superdinho80
Pegolo 2, terminato. Vincitore: MrPeppez
Pomini 1, scadenza 24/08 20:23
Rosati 1, scadenza 24/08 20:23
Da Costa 1, scadenza 24/08 20:23

Topic che verrà riaperto domani alle 09.00

I messaggi "inutili", ossia con tutte le offerte al suo interno superate, verranno eliminati per mantenere il topic pulito. Le prime offerte, invece, rimangono sempre.

Le offerte scadono TUTTE allo scoccare del minuto successivo a quello indicato, ossia, ad esempio, per Marchetti l'asta finiva alle 09:10:59


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

*topic riaperto, da ora potete fare le offerte*


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2013)

Marchetti 3 milioni
Bizzarri 1
Carrizo 1


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

Io offro:


1 per Buffon
1 per Abbiati
1 per Handanovic


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Buffon 40


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Pepe Reina 1


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2013)

Brkic 1


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2013)

Hadanovic 10
Rafael (Nap) 3
Brkic 2


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2013)

Handanovic 15
Agazzi 1


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2013)

Agazzi 2


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2013)

Consigli 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Bardi 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Storari 1


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2013)

De Sanctis 1


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

4 Andujar
1 Neto


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Agosto 2013)

Brkic 4
Reina 4
Abbiati 16


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Agosto 2013)

Consigli 2
De Sanctis 2
Mirante 1


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Marchetti 17


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2013)

Handanovic 16


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Abbiati 19


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Amelia 1
11 De Sanctis


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Amelia 3


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2013)

Romero 1

Edit Livestrong: Offerta non valida. Romero è stato ceduto al Monaco

Allora: Curci 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Reina 22


----------



## tequilad (22 Agosto 2013)

Puggioni 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Rafael 6


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

andujar 7 
consigli 6


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Agosto 2013)

Consigli 7


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2013)

bardi 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Perin 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Kelava 1


----------



## tequilad (22 Agosto 2013)

De Sanctis 16


----------



## gabuz (22 Agosto 2013)

Neto 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Colombo 1


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Frison 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Rafael (verona) 1


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Puggioni 5


----------



## gabuz (22 Agosto 2013)

Pegolo 1


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Mirante 9


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mirante 9


Ma è valido? L'asta per Mirante è scaduta alle 15:50.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma è valido? L'asta per Mirante è scaduta alle 15:50.



Leggi il primo post. Un punto di penalizzazione per te.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Agosto 2013)

Perin 3
Kelava 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Kelava 3


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Curci 4


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Agosto 2013)

Pegolo 2


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Da Costa 1
Pomini 1 
Rosati 1


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Portieri tutti assegnati.

Rimane un buco per [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] , che dovrà essere riempito dopo il 2 settembre, ossia dopo l'asta per gli àttaccanti. Tutti quelli che volessero invece cambiare il loro portiere, potranno farlo svincolando il loro (recuperando quanto speso se il calciatore è stato ceduto all'estero dalla sua squadra, recuperando 0 se svincolato dal fanta allenatore per scelta tecnica, sempre dopo il 02/09) e prendendone un altro.


----------

